
Google launches OnHub, a $200 Wi-Fi router - cocoflunchy
http://www.marco.org/2015/08/18/google-onhub
======
detaro
Top of the front page:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10080065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10080065)

